# Possible Clomid side effect? - 11 day early AF



## Look on the bright side (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey,

I was just wondering if anyone has started to have early periods because of Clomid? I am currently on my 4th cycle of Clomid and all was fine until month 3, when I began to get stomach cramps and ovary pains. I had a phone consultation with the doc who said everything sounded fine and the symptoms died down.

Now this month I come on my period 11 days early which is very unusual for me. My periods have been like clockwork for the past 4 years and I get AF every 32/33 days without fail. Today AF came and its only day 23 of my cycle. It came without any warnings/ cramping etc, so Im wondering if this could be a side effect of clomid or maybe just something completely unrelated? I have also been exercising a lot more as well which I've heard could also be a cause.

I am now totally confused as to when my ovulation actually was aswell, or if I even ovulated at all, as my AF only finished 14 days ago and now im back on!!

If any one has any advice then that would be great? xx


----------



## 4hope (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi is it definitely your af? If I remember right clinic can shorten your cycle sorry I can't really help


----------



## Look on the bright side (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi 4hope, 

It's definitely AF unfortunately, Im already counting down the days until its finished!  

Thank you for your message  x


----------



## 4hope (Nov 20, 2012)

Lol that was meant to say clomid not clinic. I hope they are doing your bloods etc do U have a fertility support nurse who can help U x


----------



## Look on the bright side (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey 4hope,

My doctor gave me a blood test after the first dosage of clomid in November, but since then they haven't run any more tests on me which I was quite worried about. They have just said to go away and come back in 6 months when the clomid has finished. Did you have regular checks when you were on Clomid? x


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey Hopeful87
It sounds like your having as much support as me from your consultant/fertility team. It's rather annoying isn't it. Hope your ok and get the answers you need. X


----------



## 4hope (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi hopeful I was checked for the both months that I was on clomid on day 21and 27 bloods I'm sure xx


----------



## Look on the bright side (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey misslucyjane,

It's crazy isn't it, you'd think that we would get monitored/ support considering there's so many side effects. 
Thank you, I hope you get the results you need also.

Congratulations on your little one 4hope.

xx


----------



## 4hope (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks hopeful I hope everything works out for U xx


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey Hopeful87. Yeah all I have is bloods and appt with consultant in May. Don't feel like it's a lot of support. Find this forum more supportive tbh. Thanks hun xx


----------

